
The Dangers of Productive Procrastination - ColinWright
http://singlefounderproblems.com/productive-procrastination/
======
nivstein
That is so true! one trick (dunno if that's the best word for it though) for
dealing with the challenge of delving into some big new project is really
starting small. I try and pick the smallest most trivial task and get going
from there. I've found that it helps me get into things more easily (divide
and conquer I think). I'm curious if anyone else has tried this or has some
other techniques to share about procrastination?

